# Simplex-Verfahren



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (29. Mai 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich diese Aufgabe lösen kann. Kann mir jemand bei der Lösung helfen und erstmal erklären wir die Simplex Verfahren geht?

Die Nebenbediingungen sind:

x1 ≤ 4

x2 ≤ 6

x3 ≤ 6

2 · x1+x2+x3 ≤16

Die Zielfunktion ist: G = 70 · x1 + 40 · x2 + 30 · x


----------

